# Frailty, thy name is woman = Αδυναμία, τ' όνομά σου είναι γυναίκα



## nickel (Apr 2, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Όχι, δεν μου έκανε τίποτα καμιά γυναίκα — όχι πρόσφατα. Απλώς ξύπνησα μ' αυτό το σεξπιρικό να μου τριβελίζει το νου, άσκοπα κι αναίτια, οπότε σκέφτηκα να μην πάει χαμένο. Ανήκει σε έναν από τους μονολόγους του Άμλετ, στην 2η σκηνή της 1ης πράξης, που τα 'χει βάλει με τη μάνα του τη Γερτρούδη, που πήγε και παντρεύτηκε τον θείο του τον Κλαύδιο πριν καλά καλά περάσει μήνας από το θάνατο του πατέρα του.

Κουίζ: Ποιο ήταν το όνομα του πατέρα του Άμλετ;



Spoiler



Άμλετ. Αναφέρεται στο έργο ως King Hamlet.
http://nfs.sparknotes.com/hamlet/page_18.html



Κοίταξα στο διαδίκτυο για άλλες μεταφράσεις του μονολόγου (η απόδοση της φράσης που έβαλα στον τίτλο είναι από τη μετάφραση του Ρώτα) και έπεσα στην παρακάτω δουλειά από το ιστολόγιο Gravity & the Wind, που έχει κλείσει. Για να μη χαθεί λοιπόν αυτή η δουλειά, την αντέγραψα εδώ, με το νι και με το σίγμα. Δείτε τις αποδόσεις της φράσης του τίτλου και το σχετικό σχόλιο του καλού άνθρωπου που μάζεψε και σχολίασε τα παρακάτω (σχόλιο 18), και πείτε μου ποια είναι η βελτίωση που προτιμάτε για την απόδοση της φράσης του τίτλου:


27.12.07
*Άμλετ & μεταφράσεις του: 1 - Frailty, thy name is woman*
Γράφει ο Π

Στα ποστ αυτής της σειράς θα συγκρίνουμε αποσπάσματα από τις ακόλουθες ελληνικές μεταφράσεις του Άμλετ:
Ιάκωβος Πολυλάς (1889 - νέα έκδ. Ιδεόγραμμα 2000),
Βασίλης Ρώτας (1938 - νέα έκδ. Επικαιρότητα 1988),
Μιχάλης Κακογιάννης (Καστανιώτης 1985),
Γιώργος Χειμωνάς (Κέδρος 1988),
Ερρίκος Μπελιές (Κέδρος 2007).

Ερέθισμα —πέρα από την αγάπη μου για τον Σαίξπηρ, φυσικά,— αποτέλεσε η ωραία νύξη του Filboid Studge στο "the hours rise up" της 19.12.07. Το ποστ, επομένως, αφιερώνεται σ' αυτόν.


Άμλετ (από πράξη 1 σκηνή 2)

O, that this too too solid flesh would melt
Thaw and resolve itself into a dew!
Or that the Everlasting had not fix'd
His canon 'gainst self-slaughter! O God! God!
How weary, stale, flat and unprofitable,
Seem to me all the uses of this world!
Fie on't! ah fie! 'tis an unweeded garden,
That grows to seed; things rank and gross in nature
Possess it merely. That it should come to this!
But two months dead: nay, not so much, not two:
So excellent a king; that was, to this,
Hyperion to a satyr; so loving to my mother
That he might not beteem the winds of heaven
Visit her face too roughly. Heaven and earth!
Must I remember? why, she would hang on him,
As if increase of appetite had grown
By what it fed on: and yet, within a month--
Let me not think on't--Frailty, thy name is woman!--
A little month, or ere those shoes were old
With which she follow'd my poor father's body,
Like Niobe, all tears:--why she, even she--
O, God! a beast, that wants discourse of reason,
Would have mourn'd longer--married with my uncle,
My father's brother, but no more like my father
Than I to Hercules: within a month:
Ere yet the salt of most unrighteous tears
Had left the flushing in her galled eyes,
She married. O, most wicked speed, to post
With such dexterity to incestuous sheets!
It is not nor it cannot come to good:
But break, my heart; for I must hold my tongue.


Στο youtube, που έψαξα, βρήκα τον Μπράνα (που δεν μου πολυαρέσει στον συγκεκριμένο μονόλογο) και τον Γκίμπσον (που δεν μου αρέσει πουθενά στον Άμλετ). Έτσι προτίμησα, ως πιο ενδιαφέρον, ένα απόσπασμα από κάποιο γερμανικό project του 2003 που αναμιγνύει και τους δύο με το φάντασμα του Ολίβιε (ευτυχώς άνευ Χωκ και δυστυχώς άνευ Τζάκομπι):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4NcICKeXT4


_Πολυλάς:_

Αχ! να ημπορούσε τούτ' η τόσο στέρεη σάρκα
να ξεπαγώση και ως αχνός δροσιά να γίνη!
ή τον νόμον του ο Πλάστης να μην είχε στήση
να τιμωρή τον αυτοφόνον! Θε μου, ω Θε μου,
πόσο άνοστα, κοινά και ανώφελα και αχρεία
φαίνοντ' όλα 'ς εμέ τα έργ' αυτού του κόσμου!
Φάσκελα να'χουν! Κήπος είναι χορταριασμένος
μες το ξεσπόριασμά του, και όλον τον γεμίσαν
χοντροειδή φυτά και ξεβλασταρωμένα.
Αυτού να καταντήση! Απεθαμένος μόλις
από δυό μήναις• ουδέ τόσο, ουδέ καν δύο.
Τι εξαίσιος βασιλέας! Υπερίων ήταν
και τούτος έμπροσθέν του Σάτυρος• ω πόσο
τρυφερήν είχε αγάπην της μητρός μου! μήτε
άνεμοι τ' ουρανού θα υπόφερνε να πνέουν
σκληρά 'ς το πρόσωπό της! Α! θα το ενθυμούμαι;
Γη και Ουρανοί! την είδα εγώ 'ς τον τράχηλόν του
να κρέμετ' ώστε ήθελε ειπής πως η τροφή της
αύξαινε, αντί να παύη, την επιθυμίαν.
Και όμως 'ς ένα μήνα,--ας μη το συλλογιούμαι,--
Αδυναμία! τ' όνομά σου είναι γυναίκα!--
'ς ένα μήνα μικρόν! ή πριν τριφθούν εκείνα
τα υποδήματα 'πού 'χε 'ς του δυστυχισμένου
πατρός μου την θανήν, κλαμένη ως η Νιόβη,
αυτή εκείνη--Ω Θε! και κτήνος, στερημένο
του λογικού, το πένθος θα κρατούσε πλέον,--
εκείνη αμέσως με τον θείον μου ενυμφεύθη,
αδελφόν του πατρός μου και όμοιον του πατρός μου
όσ' ομοιάζω εγώ τον Ηρακλέα. 'Σ ένα
μήνα; ενώ τα πρισμένα μάτια της ακόμη
κοκκίνιζε η πικράδα δολερών δακρύων,
ενυμφεύθη. Ω! κακή σπουδή να πέση αμέσως
'ς επικατάρατα φιλιά! Καλό δεν είναι
ούτε καλό τέλος θα λάβη• αλλά, καρδιά μου,
πνίγου, επειδή την γλώσσαν πρέπει να κρατήσω.


_Ρώτας:_

Ω, πώς ετούτη η τόσο, τόσο στέρεη σάρκα
να'λιωνε, ν' άχνιζε, δροσιά να σκορπιζόταν!
Ή να μην είχε βάλει κάνονα ο Αιώνιος
να τιμωράει τον αυτοχτόνο! Ω, Θεέ μου! Ω, Θεέ μου!
Τι ταπεινά και πλαδαρά, σαχλά κι ανούσια
μου φαίνονται όλα αυτού του κόσμου τα καμώματα!
Φτου σας! Ω, φτου σας! Ένας κήπος αβοτάνιστος
ξεσποριασμένος• άγρια πράγματα, χοντρόφυλλα,
θρασιά τον πνίγουν όλο. Εκεί να καταντήσει!
Μόλις δυο μήνες πεθαμένος! Κι ούτε, ούτε καν δυο!
Τι βασιλιάς! Μπροστά σε τούτον ήταν ο Υπερίων
μπροστά σε σάτυρο. Τόσο αγαπούσε τη μητέρα μου
που δεν υπόφερνε ούτε οι αύρες τ' ουρανού
να επισκεφτούν πολύ τραχιά το πρόσωπό της.
Γη κι ουρανέ! Να θυμηθώ; Μα τι, κρεμόταν πάνω του,
σαν η όρεξή της τρώγοντας όλο να μεγάλωνε•
και τώρα, μέσα σ' ένα μήνα, - ας μην το σκέφτομαι:
αδυναμία, τ' όνομά σου είναι γυναίκα! -
Ούτ' ένα μήνα τόσον δα! Ούτε πριν τριφτούν
Οι σόλες που φορούσε ακολουθώντας
Το λείψανο του δύστυχου πατέρα μου, όλη δάκρυα
σαν Νιόβη, - ποιος, αυτή, αυτή, ίσα-ίσα,
- ω, Θεέ μου! κι ένα χτήνος, δίχως νου και κρίση
θα κράταε πένθος πιο πολύ - να παντρευτεί
τον θείο μου, του πατέρα μου τον αδερφό•
που μοιάζει του πατέρα μου, όσο μοιάζω εγώ
του Ηρακλή• μέσ' σ' ένα μήνα• πριν να πάψει
να κοκκινίζει η άρμη απ' τ' άνομά της δάκρυα
τα φουσκωμένα μάτια της, παντρεύτηκε•
ω, πάρα πονηρή βιασύνη, τόσο εύκολα
να πέσει σε σεντόνια αιμόμιχτα! Δεν είναι
κι ούτε μπορεί να βγει σε καλό.
Όμως, καρδιά μου, σώπα - πρέπει να κρατήσω
τη γλώσσα μου.


_Κακογιάννης:_

Ω, να μπορούσε τούτη η τόσο, τόσο στέρεη σάρκα
να λιώσει, να γενεί νερό κι από νερό δροσιά.
Ή να μην είχε ο Παντοδύναμος σφραγίσει
του αυτόχειρα την καταδίκη! Θεέ μου, Θεέ μου!
Τι πληκτικά, πεζά, στείρα κι ανώφελα
μου φαίνονται τα όσα έχει να δώσει αυτός ο κόσμος.
Κατάρα να τον φάει, ναι! Ένας χορταριασμένος κήπος είναι,
που σποριάζει απανωτά. Της φύσης οι βρομιές και τ' αποβράσματα
τον διαφεντεύουν μόνο. Εκεί να καταντήσει!
Δυό μήνες πεθαμένος, όχι, ούτε καν τόσο, ούτε δυό!
Ένας στους χίλιους βασιλιάς, που'ταν σ' αυτόν μπροστά
ο Υπερίωνας σ' ένα σάτυρο. Τόσο αγαπούσε τη μητέρα μου
ώστε ν' απαγορεύει στους ανέμους τ' ουρανού
τραχιά στο πρόσωπό της ν' ακουμπούν. Γη κι ουρανέ!
Ανάγκη να θυμάμαι; Ω, ναι, κι αυτή κρεμόταν πάνω του,
λες τρώγοντας η όρεξή της άνοιγε ολοένα
και πήγαινε θεριεύοντας. Και να, που σ' ένα μήνα μέσα -
πάψε μυαλό μου! Αστάθεια, έπρεπε να σε λεν γυναίκα.
Στο μήνα μόλις, πριν παλιώσουν τα παπούτσια εκείνα
που φορούσε ακολουθώντας το φτωχό πατέρα μου στο μνήμα,
σαν τη Νιόβη, όλο δάκρυα - αυτή η ίδια, ναι,
(ω Θεέ μου, ακόμα κι ένα ζώο δίχως στάλα νοημοσύνης
θα πενθούσε παραπάνω) παντρεύτηκε το θειό μου.
Του πατέρα μου τον αδελφό που τόσο λίγο του'μοιαζε,
όσο εγώ στον Ηρακλή. Στο μήνα απάνω
προτού καλά καλά τ' αλάτι από της υποκρισίας τα δάκρυα
πάψει να κοκκινίζει τα πρησμένα της τα μάτια,
παντρεύτηκε. Ω βιασύνη δολερή, με τέτοια ευκινησία
να ορμήσει σ' αιμομιχτικά σεντόνια.
Δεν είναι ούτε μπορεί να βγει σε τίποτα καλό.
Μα σπάσε συ, καρδιά μου. Πρέπει τη γλώσσα μου να δέσω.


_Χειμωνάς:_

Μακάρι να γινόταν κι αυτό το σώμα μου αυτή η ύλη η στερεή
να έρρεε. Να γινόταν ατμός αέρας τίποτα
Γιατί ο Ουρανός να αποστρέφεται ...να τιμωρεί κι από πάνω
αυτόν που αυτοκτονεί; Θεέ μου. Έρημος τι έρημος
είναι αυτός ο κόσμος. Σπόροι πρησμένοι
που σπαν και πετάγονται συνέχεια νέες φύτρες
συνέχεια γεννώντας και σαπίζοντας οργιάζει
αυτή η τυφλή βλάστηση. Καμμιά χρήση του κόσμου
δεν είναι καλή. Να βουλιάξει!

Πώς πήγε. Δεν έκλεισαν ακόμα οι δυό μήνες
που πέθανε. Τόσο την αγαπούσε, που αυτός ο μέγας ο αγέρωχος
Ικέτευε τον άνεμο να μη φερθεί σκληρά στο πρόσωπό της
Γιατί πρέπει να θυμάμαι; Πώς είχε αρπαχθεί
εκείνη από πάνω του και η γενναιοδωρία του λες κι έτρεφε
Ερέθιζε την απληστία της και σ' ένα μήνα. Ούτε καν
Προδοσία, είσαι γυναίκα. Δεν είχε κλείσει μήνας
Δεν είχαν φύγει ακόμα τα χώματα από το πέλμα της
όταν στάθηκε επάνω από τον τάφο του και θρηνούσε
με την αιώνια υπόσχεση της Νιόβης προς τον πόνο
Αυτή. Θεέ μου. Που και μιά σκύλα θα ήταν ακόμα απαρηγόρητη
Έγινε γυναίκα του αδελφού του, που του έμοιαζε
όσο ένας σάτυρος με τον Υπερίωνα. Σε ένα μήνα
τον είχε κιόλας παντρευτεί. Με τα βλέφαρα
ακόμα κόκκινα κι αλμυρά από τα δάκρυά της
με τι αθώα βία! Τι παρθενικά γλύστρησε
Χώθηκε κάτω από τα σκεπάσματα της αιμομιξίας
Φθάνει. Όχι άλλο. Σώπα.


_Μπελιές:_

Ω, μακάρι να μπορούσε αυτή η τόσο στέρεη σάρκα
να λιώσει, να εξατμιστεί, δροσιά να γίνει. Ή να μην είχε βγάλει
το νόμο Του ο Παντοδύναμος για την αυτοκτονία. Θεέ! Θεέ!
Πόσο πληκτικά, στείρα, ταπεινά κι ανώφελα μου φαίνονται
τα πράγματα του κόσμου ετούτου! Σίχαμα είν' ο κόσμος!
Κήπος αβοτάνιστος, γεμάτος άγρια χόρτα• κήπος που χοντρόφυλλα
και πράγματα ευτελή διαφεντεύουν. Εκεί να καταντήσει!
Μόνο δυό μήνες πεθαμένος -- ούτε καν δύο! Μοναδικός βασιλιάς:
μπροστά του, αυτός, ο τωρινός, μοιάζει με σάτυρο μπροστά
στον ίδιο τον Υπερίωνα! Τόσο αγαπούσε τη μητέρα μου που,
αν μπορούσε, θ' απαγόρευε και στους ανέμους τ' ουρανού
ν' αγγίξουνε σκληρά το πρόσωπό της. Γη κι ουρανέ! Γιατί πρέπει
να τα θυμάμαι αυτά! Αχ, ναι, απάνω του κρεμότανε,
λες κι όσο έτρωγε, η όρεξή της άνοιγε παραπάνω απ' αυτά
που απομυζούσε. Κι όμως, μέσα σ' έναν μήνα -- ω, καλύτερα
να μην το σκέφτομαι! Αδυναμία, το κανονικό σου όνομα
είναι Γυναίκα! Μήνας δεν είχε κλείσει καλά καλά,
δεν είχανε γδαρθεί ακόμα τα παπούτσια που φορούσε ακολουθώντας
το λείψανο του δύστυχου πατέρα μου γεμάτη δάκρυα, σαν Νιόβη
-- Θεέ μου, και κτήνος που του λείπει η νοημοσύνη θα πενθούσε
παραπάνω! -- και παντρεύεται τον θείο μου, τον αδελφό
του πατέρα μου, που μοιάζει στον πατέρα μου όσο εγώ στον Ηρακλή!
Μέσα σε έναν κιόλας μήνα, προτού καλά καλά η αρμύρα
-- της υποκρισίας της τα δάκρυα -- τα φλογισμένα μάτια της
πάψει να κοκκινίζει, παντρεύεται! Ω κολασμένη ανυπομονησία!
Να τρέξει με τόση προθυμία στα αιμομιχτικά σεντόνια!
Καλό δεν είναι, ούτε σε καλό θα καταλήξει. Όμως, καρδιά μου,
σπάραζε, αλλά, γλώσσα μου, σταμάτα!

_______________

_Παρατηρήσεις_

(Ελπίζω πως είναι προφανές ότι όλες οι 'ετυμηγορίες' που ακολουθούν συνοδεύονται από ένα αυτονόητο 'κατά τη γνώμη μου', και πως είναι κατανοητό το γιατί τους, όπου φαίνονται αναιτιολόγητες.)

1-2: Ο Ρώτας έχει ένα "πώς" που κάνει τη φράση να αναρωτιέται αντί να εύχεται. Κακό το "να ξεπαγώση" του Πολυλά (απελπιστικά στέρεο είναι στο πρωτότυπο, όχι παγωμένο): σωστό το "να'λιωνε"/"να λιώσει" των Ρώτα, Κακογιάννη και Μπελιέ. Το "δροσιά" που έχουν όλοι εκτός του Χειμωνά είναι κατά λέξη αλλά παραπέμπει στο δροσίζω, ενώ το νόημα νομίζω πως είναι το "να εξατμιστεί" του Μπελιέ (ή και το "να σκορπιζόταν" του Ρώτα) - ωραίο, επομένως, το "αχνός" του Πολυλά (αλλά όχι το "άχνιζε" του Ρώτα) και το "ατμός αέρας τίποτα" του Χειμωνά (του οποίου όμως δεν δουλεύει το "να έρρεε").

3-4: Τα επίθετα που έχουν διαλέξει οι Πολυλάς, Κακογιάννης και Μπελιές ως αναφορά στο θεό είναι για μας πιο φυσιολογικά από το κατά λέξη "Αιώνιος" του Ρώτα. Μου φαίνονται πιο όμορφες οι εκδοχές των Πολυλά και Κακογιάννη, υπερβολικά πεζή του Μπελιέ. Ο Χειμωνάς στον κόσμο του...

5-6: Για το "uses" of this world, όχι ό,τι καλύτερο τα "έργα", τα "καμώματα" και τα "πράγματα" (των Πολυλά, Ρώτα και Μπελιέ, αντίστοιχα): προτιμότερη νομίζω η εκδοχή του Κακογιάννη. Ο Χειμωνάς πάλι στον κόσμο του...

7-9: Το fie είναι ηχοποιητική έκφραση αποστροφής ή απέχθειας, επομένως φάσκελα, κατάρες, σιχάματα και βουλιάγματα είναι όλα ίσως εντάξει ή ίσως συζητήσιμα. Πιο συναφές το "φτου" του Ρώτα, καταστρέφεται με το "σας". Για τον κήπο, νομίζω πως πιο κοντά στο πρωτότυπο είναι του Πολυλά και πιο ωραίο του Ρώτα, ενώ ο Χειμωνάς, βέβαια, στον κόσμο του... Για το "that it should come to this", που οικτίρει την ασέβεια προς το νεκρό βασιλιά, η υποτακτική του "εκεί/αυτού να καταντήσει" (όλων εκτός του Χειμωνά) είναι λίαν παρεξηγήσιμη ως μία ακόμα κατάρα (εγώ θα έβαζα "κοίτα τι του'μελλε" ή κάτι τέτοιο).

11-12 ("so excellent a king; that was, to this, Hyperion to a satyr"): Κακή η σύνταξη του Κακογιάννη, ενώ από τον Χειμωνά η φράση λείπει (προς το παρόν!). Ο Μπελιές ξεχειλώνει άδικα τη φράση, αλλά μόνο αυτός δεν έχει χάσει τη μαστορική τομή που υπογραμμίζει το εξαίσια βραχύ περιφρονητικό "to this". (Η δική μου εκδοχή θα ήταν κάπως έτσι: "τέτοιος άρχοντας που, με δαύτον, ήταν ίδιος ο Υπερίωνας δίπλα σε σάτυρο".)

13-14: Το "απαγορεύει" του Κακογιάννη μου φαίνεται υπερβολικό, καθώς προσδίδει στον βασιλιά θεϊκές δυνάμεις, στο αντίθετο άκρο ο Χειμωνάς, που εφευρίσκει το "ικέτευε", ρεαλιστικότερος ο Μπελιές. Άστοχο (για ανέμους και πρόσωπο) το "ν' ακουμπούν" του Κακογιάννη, πιο άστοχο το κατά λέξη "να επισκεφτούν" και το "πολύ" του Ρώτα, πετυχημένο το "να μη φερθεί σκληρά" του Χειμωνά.

16-17: Ο Χειμωνάς αυτοσχεδιάζει...

18: Frailty, oh frailty... Το (κάπως άνευρο) "αστάθεια" του Κακογιάννη και το (ουσιαστικά όχι αυθαίρετο) "προδοσία" του Χειμωνά μου φαίνονται καλύτερα από το "αδυναμία" των άλλων τριών. Το νόημα του frailty εδώ νομίζω πως είναι κατά βάση το όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος. Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό, η φυσιολογική για μας απόδοση του "thy name is woman" δεν είναι οι εκδοχές που μιμούνται τη φράση του πρωτοτύπου αλλά πολύ απλά: "είσαι γένους θηλυκού".

19-20: Μέτριο (προκειμένου περί υποδημάτων βασίλισσας) το "πριν παλιώσουν" του Κακογιάννη, καλύτερο το "πριν τριφτούν" των Πολυλά και Ρώτα, πιο έξυπνο το "δεν είχανε γδαρθεί ακόμα" του Μπελιέ. Ο Χειμωνάς ξανααυτοσχεδιάζει, αλλά αυτή τη φορά σχεδόν επιτυχώς (το ίδιο και στη συνέχεια).

24-25: Εδώ ο Χειμωνάς δεν αυτοσχεδιάζει - αλλά ίσως καλύτερα να αυτοσχεδίαζε... Για ποιό λόγο δεν ξέρω, έχει απαλείψει την αντιδιαστολή με τον Ηρακλή και έχει μεταθέσει εδώ την αντιδιαστολή με τον Υπερίωνα του 12!

26-27: Ψηφίζω Κακογιάννη και Μπελιέ. (Ρώτας: "άρμη"; για δάκρυα;)

28-29: (Ρώτας: "πάρα"; τι πάρα;) Πολύ καλή η μικροαπομάκρυνση του Πολυλά ("επικατάρατα φιλιά") - πάλι όμως η υποτακτική του "να πέση" είναι παρεξηγήσιμη ως κατάρα. Ο Χειμωνάς κράτησε τη "βιασύνη" σπίτι του και μας έφερε αντ' αυτής ένα "παρθενικά".

31: Ωραίο το "πνίγου" του Πολυλά, περίεργο το "σπάσε" του Κακογιάννη. Κάπως περίεργη και η ανασύνταξη του Μπελιέ: ο Willy είναι σαφής (το ίδιο και ο Πολυλάς).

Ο Χειμωνάς στον κόσμο του...


Αν αφήσουμε στην άκρη το φράση προς φράση ψείρισμα, μένει και μιά άλλη σχέση με το πρωτότυπο: η ανάγκη να είναι ένα κείμενο εξίσου έντονο και αποτελεσματικό για τον ηθοποιό που θα το μιλήσει. Προσπαθώντας λοιπόν να διαβάσω σαν ηθοποιός ολόκληρο το μονόλογο, προσωπικά αισθάνομαι πιο εντάξει με την εκδοχή του Μπελιέ, και κατόπιν με του Κακογιάννη, με κάποια στραβοπατήματα στον δεύτερο (σημ.: η παρατήρηση αφορά το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα, όχι τη μετάφρασή τους συνολικά). Η εκδοχή του Χειμωνά, αντίθετα, με οδηγεί συνέχεια προς άλλο τόνο από αυτόν του πρωτοτύπου (και αυτό δεν συμβαίνει μόνο στο συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα). Του Πολυλά φαντάζομαι πως θα ήταν ικανοποιητική για τότε, αμφιβάλλω όμως αν μπορεί πια να λειτουργήσει σήμερα. Στον Ρώτα, τέλος, με ενοχλεί γενικά αυτός ο γλαφυρός υπερδημοτικισμός που, παρά την πρόθεσή του, έχει γεύση πολύ διαφορετική από αυτήν των αγγλικών του Σαίξπηρ (τουλάχιστον όπως τα έχουμε μάθει από τους σαιξπηρικούς άγγλους ηθοποιούς). Θα τολμούσα να πω ότι ο Πολυλάς είναι μιας άλλης εποχής, αλλά έχει λεπτότερη ποιότητα: ο Ρώτας είναι απλώς ξεπερασμένος.

(Αλλά για όλα αυτά μπορεί να κάνω λάθος. Ας μας πει κάποιος ειδικότερος.)


Ίσως να μην έκανα καλά που αντέγραψα όλο αυτό χωρίς να πάρω άδεια, και θα επανορθώσω αν χρειαστεί.


----------



## Themis (Apr 2, 2014)

Μιλ μερσί, Νίκελ. Εξαίρετο ανάγνωσμα για το σημερινό μου διάλειμμα κάτω απ' τον ήλιο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2014)

Γιά να δούμε λοιπόν τι έχουμε:

Πολυλάς: Αδυναμία! τ' όνομά σου είναι γυναίκα!-
Ρώτας: Αδυναμία, τ' όνομά σου είναι γυναίκα!
Κακογιάννης: Αστάθεια, έπρεπε να σε λεν γυναίκα.
Χειμωνάς: Ούτε καν Προδοσία, είσαι γυναίκα
Μπελιές: Αδυναμία, το κανονικό σου όνομα είναι Γυναίκα!

Σχόλιο του ιστολόγου:
Το (κάπως άνευρο) "αστάθεια" του Κακογιάννη και το (ουσιαστικά όχι αυθαίρετο) "προδοσία" του Χειμωνά μου φαίνονται καλύτερα από το "αδυναμία" των άλλων τριών. Το νόημα του frailty εδώ νομίζω πως είναι κατά βάση το όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος. Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό, η φυσιολογική για μας απόδοση του "thy name is woman" δεν είναι οι εκδοχές που μιμούνται τη φράση του πρωτοτύπου αλλά πολύ απλά: "είσαι γένους θηλυκού".

Ο ορισμός για αυτή τη σημασία στο OED:
Moral weakness; instability of mind; liability to err or yield to temptation.


Έχει δίκιο ο σχολιαστής ότι η _αδυναμία _δεν κάνει σαφές ότι μιλάμε για ηθική αδυναμία. Θα μπορούσαμε να το γυρίσουμε και να το κάνουμε «Η προδοσία είναι γένους θηλυκού»;


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2014)

...
φτερό στον άνεμο, θηλυκό έπρεπε να 'σαι

La donna è mobile


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2014)

Μπορεί να είναι άνευρη η «αστάθεια», όπως λέει ο σχολιαστής, αλλά ο «άστατος χαρακτήρας» είναι πιο κοντά στο _frailty_ και το _fickleness_. Προτίμησα κι εγώ την _προδοσία_, γιατί αυτό έχουν στο νου τους και ο Άμλετ και ο Οθέλος.


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2014)

Gravity & the Wind said:


> [...]
> Στο youtube, που έψαξα, βρήκα τον Μπράνα (που δεν μου πολυαρέσει στον συγκεκριμένο μονόλογο) και τον Γκίμπσον (που δεν μου αρέσει πουθενά στον Άμλετ). Έτσι προτίμησα, ως πιο ενδιαφέρον, ένα απόσπασμα από κάποιο γερμανικό project του 2003 που αναμιγνύει και τους δύο με το φάντασμα του Ολίβιε (ευτυχώς άνευ Χωκ και δυστυχώς άνευ Τζάκομπι)
> ...



Hamlet's 1st Soliloquy - Laurence Olivier (1948)







Frailty, thy name is woman - Richard Burton (1964)







Hamlet's 1st Soliloquy - Derek Jacobi (1980)







_Hamlet, Prince of Denmark_ (BBC Television Shakespeare, 1980)


----------

